# Mein PC bootet nicht mehr



## Xanderl (18. Februar 2005)

Hi! 

Ich hab ein großes Problem mit meinem Rechner. Er fährt seit grad eben nicht mehr hoch. Es laufen alle Lüfter, aber es kommt nicht der Pieps vom Bios und der Monitor bleibt auch schwarz. Bis gestern Nacht lief er problemlos! Die Kontrollleuchten aufm Mainboard leuchten auch alle, sowie die Leuchten vorne am Gehäuse. Habe mittlerweile schon alles mal ausgebaut, aber Fehlanzeige, auch da ändert sich nichts!

Was kann denn das sein? Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen! Vielen Dank! 

Habe als Mainboard ein Gigabyte GA-8IK1100 v2.0 mit 3,Ghz und 1024 Ram


----------



## Xanderl (19. Februar 2005)

Bin jetzt irgendwie zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass es wohl die CPU ist. Intel gibt 3 Jahre Garantie. Hat jemand schon mit dem Service Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie schnell geht das?


----------



## Sinac (19. Februar 2005)

Das musst du telefonische klären, in der Firma hatten wir mit dem Service eigentlich nie Probleme. Aber pass auf das du den original Lüfter noch hast und wenn die fragen hattest du den auch immer drauf. Du wirst nach der Nummer auf dem Lüfter gefragt und nur wenn du die hast hast du auch Anspruch auf Garantie.


----------



## Xanderl (20. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe den originalen Lüfter und auch nie einen anderen verwendet.

Wie lange dauert denn das dann? Muss ich erst den alten einschicken? Oder kommt da einer? Brauch nämlich die Kiste unbedingt fürs arbeiten!

Danke für die Antwort!


----------

